# The Handmade Bicycle Show (WARNING, bike porn!)



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

This weekend the <A href="https://www.handmadebicycleshow.com">1st Annual North American Handmade Bicycle Show</A> was presented by several custom builders to help share their knowledge with newer builders. They also displayed their products for us mortal riders. I didn't know about the show until yesterday. If anyone wants a larger picture (usually 1024x748), just PM me and I'll email it to you.

Richard Sachs headlined the event with his classic frames that speak for themselves. There is usually a 2 1/2+ year wait for his frames, so order now!

Here, Richard takes a break behind some of his creations.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Sachs_line2.jpg">

Sweet Sachs lugs and goodies.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Sachs_table2.jpg">

A beautiful Sachs track bike.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Sachs_track1.jpg">

And it's bottom bracket.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Sachs_track_BB.jpg">

More Sachs lugs to drool over.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Sachs_lugs1.jpg">

Sachs frames. I'll take one, please!
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Sachs_table1.jpg">


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*Baylis Vintage Cycles*

Brian Baylis of Vintage Cycles https://www.vintagecyclestudios.com/ had these incredible creations exhibited to really get the drool flowing.

<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Baylis_line1.jpg">

Playing with wavy seat stays.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Baylis_line2.jpg">

Check out the details on this head tube. Spirito, this is a _money shot_ for you!  
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Baylis_headtube.jpg">

And now for the obligatory bottom bracket detail shots.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Baylis_BB.jpg">
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Baylis_BB2.jpg">


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*The rest of the show*

Don Walker https://www.donwalkercycles.com was the man behind the show, as well as a very respected builder himself. Here's one of his track bikes. Very wicked looking!

<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Walker_track2.jpg">

Craig Calfee was onhand with his ultralight Calfee Dragonfly Pro's and this bamboo road bike. Yes, it is ridden and is _very_ strong. Ask a flyfisherman about bamboo fly rods.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Calfee_bamboo2.jpg">

Vanilla Bicycles https://www.vanillabicycles.com/ had several nice bikes to show. I'm not a fan of touring bikes, but this one is sweet.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Vanilla_tour.jpg">

A cool Vanilla MTB singlespeed.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005Vanilla_singlespeed.jpg">

DeSalvo makes nice steel and Ti frames. The root beer metalic didn't show up in this photo of a cool mustache bar fixed gear.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/236005DeSalvo_fixie.jpg">

That's it for now. I may post a few more pictures over the next few days.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey Tig, how as the turnout? Great pictures...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Great job with the photo's and information.

Was it a show only, or were some of the builders selling too?


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

*them's all Money Shots .....*

thanks for posting them - it certainly is a treat and Im sure you are having fun too, them builders sure have lotsa enthusiasm and are great guys too.

A thing of beauty is a joy forever.

ciao


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Coolhand,
I'm sure you could buy stuff from the builders, but most would rather custom fit you and build a frame that is a perfect fit. That's one of the cool things about smaller American frame builders. 

Dave,
The turn out was better than they expected for a first time event. I'm sure it will build each year, depending on location. I only heard about it Saturday morning while riding with a friend who is interested in a Sachs.

I still don't get why this post had to be moved from the General board. This place is getting too AR sometimes.


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

Tig said:


> Coolhand,
> I'm sure you could buy stuff from the builders, but most would rather custom fit you and build a frame that is a perfect fit. That's one of the cool things about smaller American frame builders.
> 
> Dave,
> ...


I had actually posted about this show about a week ago, but the post got lost on one of the lesser trafficed boards. I understand you're frustration about not having see prior notice.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

*those sachs lugs*

are the coolest thing in recent yrs.. it can and will fire a lug rennaisance. you can ask whatever builder of your choice to buid a bike w/them. it's quite generous of sachs to offer them.. he is having his style available to people who can't pay his frame prices nor wait his deadlines..
carbon? what's carbon?


----------



## joe friday (Jun 15, 2003)

Tig
I still don't get why this post [U said:


> had[/U] to be moved from the General board. This place is getting too AR sometimes.


why not cross post? then it could be in both?


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

joe friday said:


> why not cross post? then it could be in both?


No cross posting please, one forum per thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## 271828 (Jan 22, 2004)

*More photos*

Found these photo links on Serotta forum. 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/jonathan_adam_greene/album?.dir=3196&.src=ph

http://community.webshots.com/user/rlstankus

http://chuck.kichline.com/bikes/nahbbs05/index.html


----------



## thefunkyplumber (Sep 27, 2004)

*yes we're all gonna have to post carefully now*



Coolhand said:


> No cross posting please, one forum per thread.
> 
> Thanks.


J's buying a gun to keep the unruly mob in line.

Some vewy yummy bikes there by the way.


----------



## joe friday (Jun 15, 2003)

Coolhand said:


> No cross posting please, one forum per thread.
> 
> Thanks.


i guess it's pointless to even participate on this forum, i was thinking that
it would help the framebuilders if they were more prominently featured.

But i guess that's what the road to hell is paved with...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

joe friday said:


> i guess it's pointless to even participate on this forum, i was thinking that
> it would help the framebuilders if they were more prominently featured.
> 
> But i guess that's what the road to hell is paved with...


Well, 1400+ views seems more then "pointless". In any event, lets keep this thread focused on those beautiful handbuilt frames. If you want to comment on the Forum Guidelines, please start a thread in the Site Feedback forum or send me a PM.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

where was this held?


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

Houston


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*More pictures!*

More Pictures! (but not mine)
https://www.handmadebicycleshow.com/gallery.htm

While you're at it, check out this site for some serious bike porn.
https://www.fredparrcycledesign.com/nmgtoc_dialup.htm

<img src="https://www.fredparrcycledesign.com/ds_640.jpg">

<img src="https://www.fredparrcycledesign.com/weigle_13.jpg">


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 31, 2001)

These are very beautiful frames indeed! I would love to own a hand made frame with this much craftsmanship and detail.

But I just don't understand the need for custom geometry. True, there has been a trend for some bike companies to offer only a limited number of stock frame sizes to increase thier profit margin. They have brain-washed cyclists to think that compact frames will fit a wider range of riders (total b.s.).

However, there are still many companies that produce frames in one centimeter increments. Colnago, for example offers 16 frame sizes. If you can't find one of these that you can get comfortable on, then maybe you should consider a motorbike instead.


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 31, 2001)

I really like the red Sachs track bike. A melding of art and fitness. I wish he would stock a line of frames in non-custom sizes so that more of us could experience his craft.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*Blue Bike*



Tig said:


> More Pictures! (but not mine)
> https://www.handmadebicycleshow.com/gallery.htm
> 
> While you're at it, check out this site for some serious bike porn.
> ...


What is the blue frame? Also, what is the braze-on on top of the box crown fork? Gorgeous bikes.


----------



## 10speedfiend (Aug 10, 2003)

*Colnago is custom price!*



yzfrr11 said:


> These are very beautiful frames indeed! I would love to own a hand made frame with this much craftsmanship and detail.
> 
> But I just don't understand the need for custom geometry. True, there has been a trend for some bike companies to offer only a limited number of stock frame sizes to increase thier profit margin. They have brain-washed cyclists to think that compact frames will fit a wider range of riders (total b.s.).
> 
> However, there are still many companies that produce frames in one centimeter increments. Colnago, for example offers 16 frame sizes. If you can't find one of these that you can get comfortable on, then maybe you should consider a motorbike instead.


If you can afford a Colnago then why not spend less money and specify tubing, color, braze ons, cable routing, head tube length, standover, toe overlap and top tube length. Oh yeah and u wont have to wait 8 months if you ever need a re-paint or repair. Do most people need a custom? No I agree with you, but Colnago as an example? Come on! Let me guess, " My Colnago rides like no other bike I have ever owned" "Italians build the best frames!" Talk about brainwashed. Specialized might have been a better example.
Wade


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 31, 2001)

10speedfiend said:


> Specialized might have been a better example.
> Wade


Hello? Can you read?

Specialized do not offer frames in one cm increments - Colnago does.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

yzfrr11 said:


> Hello? Can you read?
> 
> Specialized do not offer frames in one cm increments - Colnago does.


Shopping your opinion of custom on multiple forums I see.

Having viewed these bikes, perhaps you've gained a tad of insight into the custom world - it's not about "needing" a bike due to body conformation, it's about riding a one and only personal design. When exactly is Sachs supposed to build his "stock geometry" bikes so that you don't have to have custom? Oh, perhaps he could farm them out to a Taiwanese TIG shop and re-brand them? Wouldn't be a Sachs then, would it?

Think harder about this before rolling out Colnago as a 1cm example of why no one needs custom.


----------



## 10speedfiend (Aug 10, 2003)

*yeah I can read!*



yzfrr11 said:


> Hello? Can you read?
> 
> Specialized do not offer frames in one cm increments - Colnago does.


I just cant figure out what you are trying to say? Why not have a custom? A custom IF or Sycip or DeSalvo or Soulcraft or Hot Tubes cost less than Colnagos? Your advice is to not buy a custom spend more money and get a Colnago cause a stock one will fit because they come in 1cm increments.? So why not get a custom? Please educate me!
Wade


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 31, 2001)

10speedfiend said:


> I just cant figure out what you are trying to say? Why not have a custom? A custom IF or Sycip or DeSalvo or Soulcraft or Hot Tubes cost less than Colnagos? Your advice is to not buy a custom spend more money and get a Colnago cause a stock one will fit because they come in 1cm increments.? So why not get a custom? Please educate me!
> Wade


I don't know what I'm triing to say - I'm confused. I'm just babbling.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

the della santa, right now, for me, is the most beautifull bike in the world. i'm sure next week there willbe a new queen but for now, the green della santa is my queen and i'll pled allegiance to her.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

what is the allen bolt on the fork of the blue bike for????


----------



## thefunkyplumber (Sep 27, 2004)

I noticed too that one of the DeSalvo's and one of the Vanilla's had those wierd detachable thingymajigs on the TT and DT so that you can pull your frame apart.
They seem like they'd be a great idea for any bike you're ever going to travel with. Anyone here had any experience with them? They're stainless steel aren't they? Likely to last? Any real performance problems?


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Beautiful bikes*

It must have been great to attend that show. Good job with the pictures. My bike is a hand built custom also.

My bike


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

c-record said:
 

> What is the blue frame? Also, what is the braze-on on top of the box crown fork? Gorgeous bikes.


That frame was made be J. P. Weigle. Here are more photos of it:
http://www.fredparrcycledesign.com/weigle_1.htm

As for the hex bolt on the fork crown... I've never seen a pannier rack braze-on there, but that would be my guess.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Those are S&S Couplers. http://www.sandsmachine.com/

They add about 8 ounces, but ask anyone who travels with a bike and you'll get plenty of positive comments. You can put a bike in a case that meets standard airline baggage size limits, so no extra fees like you have to pay with a full sized bike case. The cost of the couplers and case are quickly paid for after just a few round trips.


----------

